# Can't find images created in Nik Silver Effex Pro



## drdale55 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi,
I'm using Silver Effex from LR3.  Opens fine but when I save my image, about half the time I can't find the B&W I created.  My assumption (I know, bad word) is that it would appear next to the original color image.  Anyone else run into this.  Thanks,

Dale


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Dale, if you select the original and then switch to All Photographs, can you find it?  Or if you import it from the hard drive again, does it say it's already imported or does it go ahead and import?


----------



## LouieSherwin (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Dale,

By default Nik puts the new image file in the same folder as your original. What Victoria is getting at is that you probably are working from a Collection and the Collection information is not inherited when you use an external editor like one of the Nik applications. You can easily find the folder of the original image by right-click on the original and select "Go to Folder in Library". 

-louie


----------



## drdale55 (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks Victoria and Louie....that sounds like the answer...at work now so will check tonight.  Thanks again.

Dale


----------



## Mike K (Jan 2, 2012)

I have recently upgraded from the previous version of Nik Siler Efex which I have used for the past two years without any issues, I really like it. I upgraded my previous version of Silver Efex to the most current version Silver Efex Pro 2 and I am experiencing similar issues. I am able to "find" the photo in the develop module, but the thumbnail appears in color instead of B&W. I have to "click" on the color thumbnail in order for it to appear in the B&W. If I switch to the print module to print the image, it briefly appears in B&W in the develop module and then reverts to the original color image. The same thing happens when I attempt to view the image in the Library module. I have tried looking for the image using the method suggested above but without any success. For the time being I am unable to use the upgrade and have to use the previous version, which is unfortunate because the upgrade is really nice.


----------

